# Congradulations Mitch ( moopups )



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Mitch..

It's been a long time coming.. I am soooooo HAPPY for You to be able to help and aid others by sharing in a forum such as this.. You've come a long way.. and Your perseverance towards healing is shining through... 

Hats Off To You..
KC~

http:groups.msn.com/homesteadvets
http:groups.msn.com/homesteadingtodaychatters
http:www.barkerhill.com


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

congratulations!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
*God Bless You moopups :

You have a lot of supporters here on Homesteading Today ! ! !

I will be praying for you, and the other veterans

You need this forum site to post on ! ! ! *

bumpus  
.
.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Hats off to you Mitch!
Thanks for thinking up this forum and thanks for all you've done for us whether you know it or not. We appreciate it!


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## nostalgia (Jun 7, 2003)

Congratulations! I hope that this forum will be a big help to you as well as other veterans. Sometimes reaching out to others in their times of need, does tremendous things for our own well being. I wish you and the forum well, and thank you all for what you have done for America! God Bless.


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

Congradulations Moonpups!

Stray Cat


----------

